

The Fire Box – Rhythmic Fire Waves - joeyspn
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixH1Mmdhlkw

======
joeyspn
Skip to to 6:50 to see some cool frequency patterns...

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixH1Mmdhlkw&t=6m50s](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixH1Mmdhlkw&t=6m50s)

